

Eggcorn - floodfx
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eggcorn

======
ja27
Someone at work wrote something like "we have achieved parody with
<competitor's product>."

------
zephjc
One I made up as a kid: Very-close veins -> Varicose veins

~~~
oct
I thought for a while that the word being used was "bellicose," like they were
being confrontational by bulging out.

------
samps
I have a favorite one of these: "You and me, we're really on the same
_pagelength_."

------
minouye
While not exactly the same, malapropisms are interesting too :-)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malapropism>

------
InclinedPlane
Taken for granite.

Amber-lamps.

Mind bottling.

------
chrischen
_All intensive purposes_

*edited

~~~
jrockway
It's usually "all intensive purposes", but yeah, this comes up a lot.

------
ianferrel
Iv'e seen these so much they don't even phase me any more.

~~~
vlad
I've seen these so much they don't even _face_ me any more.

------
JoeAltmaier
Mondegreens are similar

------
whatwhatwhat
amber lamps has got to be the best eggcorn of all time

------
adriand
Nip it in the butt.

------
TheSOB88
pleugh

